# Favorite Video game Vehicle



## Fernin (Jul 14, 2012)

Exactly as it says in the title. Excluding real world cars from racing games, what is your favorite fictional vehicle? From powered armor suits like the Mech Warrior Elemental to the neigh indestructible Eve Titan class ships like the Leviathan and every sort of powered armor, ground or air vehicle and space ship in between. Which are your favorites?

For me it comes down to the Mech Warrior Summoner (aka Thor) in the "C" configuration http://www.sarna.net/wiki/Summoner_(Thor) when the games allow. Coincidentally thinking about it has me very much looking forward to the up coming Mech Warrior game and the release of this magnificent bastard from Razer, http://www.razerzone.com/artemis .

Other vehicles of note include the Vic Viper, Arwing, and R-9DH3 Concertmaster, Scorpion and Grizzly tanks of Halo, and of course the titular Metal Wolf of Metal Wolf Chaos http://www.technobuffalo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/metal-wolf-chaos.jpg ...


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jul 14, 2012)

The tram thing from Half Life 1


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't play too many games with vehicles.

The Combat Evolved banshee was pretty badass, though.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 14, 2012)

Sollux said:


> I don't play too many games with vehicles.
> 
> The Combat Evolved banshee was pretty badass, though.



It doesn't necessarily have to be a play controlled vehicle. Any will do.


----------



## Lightwave (Jul 14, 2012)

Puma


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 14, 2012)

I can't not love this thing. The engine, the horse-power, the traction control, the feel of it... You will always find me in one of these babies!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 14, 2012)

:V


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2012)

........The Serenity Viper (Flint Lock) from Maiden Gradius. No, relly, guise! Looks fun to ride her, _I-I mean_, that. Looks fun to ride her viper!! I'm not thinkin dirty. O^O

But in all seriousness, I think Great Thing is my favorite battleship. It's a giant whale! Who wouldn't want to have that!?



Fernin said:


> Other vehicles of note include the Vic Viper, Arwing, and R-9DH3 Concertmaster.



You just got more points than you could have ever fathomed.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 14, 2012)

Arwing bro.

Also, the Mechwarrior Thor was awesome. Mechwarrior needs a respectable reboot.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 14, 2012)

The JS-2 in Red Orchestra: Ostfront.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 14, 2012)

Everybody else hates it, I love it.
The fuckin' Mako from Me1


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Everybody else hates it, I love it.
> The fuckin' Mako from Me1



The Mako was awesome. It's the repetitive missions that made it look bad.


----------



## Cain (Jul 14, 2012)

That man-cannon thing from Saint's Row 2. 
Oh, and that Harrier-equivalent jet from San Andreas.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 14, 2012)

Anakin's podracer was pretty badass...


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 14, 2012)

Do Silt Striders count?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 14, 2012)

Vic Viper from the Gradius series.

Also, Sophia III from Blaster Master. You just can't beat a tank that jumps, and freely drives up walls and _fucking ceilings_.






There's not a limit to it, either. You can just ride or sit around all you want, as long as you don't jump or get hit by something.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 14, 2012)

Ice car from blazblue


----------



## Fernin (Jul 14, 2012)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Also, the Mechwarrior Thor was awesome. Mechwarrior needs a respectable reboot.



Mech Warrior already has a far more than respectable reboot coming out, infact it hits in August. It's called Mech Warrior Online,go look int up. > That Artemis controller I linked in my original post is made specifically for it.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 14, 2012)

The dragons you rode in Golden Ax 1 and 2 lol, also the hoverboard thing from Unreal Tournament, which ever the latest one was.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm a fan of spaceships, so I've got a few. As a fan of halo (shush) I'm a big fan of the Covenant's technology. Reading the books (especially First Strike) really shows you how powerful they are.

I've narrowed it down to three Covenant ships. First, the CCS battlecruiser. This ship is 1.8 kilometers long, but is still very agile. It can hold an army within its hull, and likes to glass cities. I feel like its interior in the first halo needs to be redone, though.

My other favorite is the SDV heavy corvette. It's about half the length of the CCS, but it's still a formidable force. Although they can't glass planets (I think), they are able to deploy a large ground force, as well as several space-banshees and seraph fighters.

I'm not getting into the larger ships. They're just ridiculous.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 15, 2012)

Right now my 2010 Nissan Skyline GT-R in Forza4. 
Some what boring compared to all the cool spacey mechy things you guys are posting


----------



## Fernin (Jul 15, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Right now my 2010 Nissan Skyline GT-R in Forza4.
> Some what boring compared to all the cool spacey mechy things you guys are posting



We're posting cool spacey things because I stated in the original post not to include real world vehicles present in video games. ;p


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 15, 2012)

Fernin said:


> We're posting cool spacey things because I stated in the original post not to include real world vehicles present in video games. ;p


Doh!
How the hell did I miss that lol. Derp.
Ok let's see here...
Spectre from Twisted Metal


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 15, 2012)

Relevant because no real-world bike would cost _that_ fucking much.


----------



## AeroCollie (Jul 15, 2012)

The warthog from Halo!


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 15, 2012)

AeroCollie said:


> The warthog from Halo!



Speaking of Halo...






Shame it only ever appeared in Halo 2.


----------



## AeroCollie (Jul 15, 2012)

I will admit that the scarab was pretty awesome. I don't know why they made it so much worse in Halo 3 and Reach. 





Shame it only ever appeared in Halo 2.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Speaking of Halo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was in 3. You took down like 4 in the campaign. Two appeared at once in one mission. Scared my balls into my stomach when they dropped from the fucking sky like that.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 15, 2012)

If cheats count, this is my second favorite, because fuk da poleece.





In which case, let's spawn 20+ tow trucks, make a tow-train (tows towing tows toing tows...), then turn on the cars fly cheat. If everything breaks, you're doing it right.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 15, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> It was in 3. You took down like 4 in the campaign. Two appeared at once in one mission. Scared my balls into my stomach when they dropped from the fucking sky like that.



I know the Scarab appeared there, but I was referring specifically to the Halo 2 incarnation. The Scarab you're talking about was also in Halo Reach and ODST.


----------



## AeroCollie (Jul 15, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I know the Scarab appeared there, but I was referring specifically to the Halo 2 incarnation. The Scarab you're talking about was also in Halo Reach and ODST.



The Halo 2 scarab was awesome, it was like a boss battle in a way. The scarabs in the other games were dumb in my opinion and too easy to kill.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry but I have to disagree, the Halo 2 scarab was a HUGE (literally and figuratively) disappointment. It was ugly and all it did was follow a preset path and really posed no threat at all to the player, it wasn't a boss fight in any way, it was a barely moving set piece even less exciting than the tram rides later in the game. In Halo 3 on the other hand the Scarabs are both better looking design wise, AND have AI and are actively trying to kill the shit out of you. Far more impressive.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 15, 2012)

Type-47 ultra heavy assault platform (scarab) and the m12g1 (Gauss warthog)


----------



## AeroCollie (Jul 15, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree, the Halo 2 scarab was a HUGE (literally and figuratively) disappointment. It was ugly and all it did was follow a preset path and really posed no threat at all to the player, it wasn't a boss fight in any way, it was a barely moving set piece even less exciting than the tram rides later in the game. In Halo 3 on the other hand the Scarabs are both better looking design wise, AND have AI and are actively trying to kill the shit out of you. Far more impressive.



The one in Halo 3 did look cool. My problem with it was the fact that one well placed shot could bring it down. If you did it right you didn't even have to board the thing. Halo 2 required you to get inside of it and destroy it that way. The vehicle itself didn't pose a threat to you but instead the city. There is a reason you spent an entire level trying to bring it down. The ones in halo 3 were just a minor inconvenience because they were way to easy to destroy. Regardless of how easy they were to destroy, they were really cool vehicles and packed a lot of fire power.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 15, 2012)

The 'Ghost' is very fun.


----------



## Ames (Jul 15, 2012)

Metal Gear Rex in MGS4.

You only get to pilot it once in the game, but when you do, hhHHHHNNNGG


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 15, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Ice car from blazblue



I know this was from the last page, but I had to let the poster know that I appreciate this. I have had some fun times riding that ice car, watching hatemail via PSN fly by...

Anyway... I have a particular fondness for watercraft, so I'd probably pick the ghost ship from wind waker.

http://www.zeldawiki.org/images/thumb/2/2a/Ghost_Ship_TWW.png/280px-Ghost_Ship_TWW.png


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 16, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The 'Ghost' is very fun.


I hate ghosts, to easy to blow up.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> I hate ghosts, to easy to blow up.


The Revenant is better; looks like a giant horseshoe crab and even bleeds blue!


----------



## Fernin (Jul 16, 2012)

AeroCollie said:


> The one in Halo 3 did look cool. My problem with it was the fact that one well placed shot could bring it down. If you did it right you didn't even have to board the thing. Halo 2 required you to get inside of it and destroy it that way. The vehicle itself didn't pose a threat to you but instead the city. There is a reason you spent an entire level trying to bring it down. The ones in halo 3 were just a minor inconvenience because they were way to easy to destroy. Regardless of how easy they were to destroy, they were really cool vehicles and packed a lot of fire power.



If the one in Halo 2 had done more than just stop walking at the end of a channel and blithely wait for you to get on it and murder the crew it might have been more impressive. As it stands all it really was was a lack luster set piece, sure you had to get on it and kill the crew, but that was ultimately no more exciting than killing any other room full of covenant. I've never played Halo 3 on a setting lower than heroic, so I dunno if you can actually oneshot them on normal and below, but on heroic it takes at least 3 rockets just to kill the shield covering the core, and if doing the task on foot you have to take out the legs first then kill the crew to get on the thing. If on a vehicle then you have to content with both of its guns, the mounted crew weapons and the fact it's trying to step on you. Sure you can kill the core in 3 direct tank hits, but it's not exactly a cake walk positioning yourself for the kill.

Halo 2's scarab was basically a moving room full of elites. Halo 3's scarab is an actual fight against a giant trying to kill you AND its crew.


----------



## Mxpklx (Jul 16, 2012)

Pelican from Halo 3. I'm a sucker for anything jets, let alone a VTOL,


----------



## Onnes (Jul 16, 2012)

Let's find out if anyone remembers this thing.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 16, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Let's find out if anyone remembers this thing.



Creation Engines get!


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 16, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The Revenant is better; looks like a giant horseshoe crab and even bleeds blue!


U might want 2 stop using that citric acid. :v


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2012)

The race boats from *loud voice*HYYYDRO THUNNNDER!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 16, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> I know this was from the last page, but I had to let the poster know that I appreciate this. I have had some fun times riding that ice car, watching hatemail via PSN fly by...
> 
> Anyway... I have a particular fondness for watercraft, so I'd probably pick the ghost ship from wind waker.
> 
> http://www.zeldawiki.org/images/thumb/2/2a/Ghost_Ship_TWW.png/280px-Ghost_Ship_TWW.png


Glad someone else appreciates the ice car.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 16, 2012)

Nothing will ever, *EVER *beat this.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 16, 2012)

the make from mass effect 1.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 16, 2012)

Fernin said:


> If the one in Halo 2 had done more than just stop walking at the end of a channel and blithely wait for you to get on it and murder the crew it might have been more impressive. As it stands all it really was was a lack luster set piece, sure you had to get on it and kill the crew, but that was ultimately no more exciting than killing any other room full of covenant. I've never played Halo 3 on a setting lower than heroic, so I dunno if you can actually oneshot them on normal and below, but on heroic it takes at least 3 rockets just to kill the shield covering the core, and if doing the task on foot you have to take out the legs first then kill the crew to get on the thing. If on a vehicle then you have to content with both of its guns, the mounted crew weapons and the fact it's trying to step on you. Sure you can kill the core in 3 direct tank hits, but it's not exactly a cake walk positioning yourself for the kill.
> 
> Halo 2's scarab was basically a moving room full of elites. Halo 3's scarab is an actual fight against a giant trying to kill you AND its crew.



I tell you what, I never thought it from a gameplay perspective. I just like the Halo 2 Scarab more because it looks better, in my opinion.

There is another Halo vehicle i'd like to bring up here...


----------



## Fernin (Jul 16, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I tell you what, I never thought it from a gameplay perspective. I just like the Halo 2 Scarab more because it looks better, in my opinion.
> 
> There is another Halo vehicle i'd like to bring up here...



To each his own I suppose, as I prefer the H3 Scarab. 

Also, I do also happen to like the Spirit quite a bit. ^^ Modest troop capacity, hard to target frame, and carries multiple vehicles. Good all around. ^^


----------



## AeroCollie (Jul 16, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I tell you what, I never thought it from a gameplay perspective. I just like the Halo 2 Scarab more because it looks better, in my opinion.
> 
> There is another Halo vehicle i'd like to bring up here...



The pelican was my favorite when it came to aircraft in Halo. This was an awesome vehicle though I always wondered why they replaced it with the Phantom.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 16, 2012)

AeroCollie said:


> The pelican was my favorite when it came to aircraft in Halo. This was an awesome vehicle though I always wondered why they replaced it with the Phantom.



Replaced with Phantom? Errrr, what're you talking about. The Pelican is the human VTOL used through out the series, the Phantom is the covie heavy drop ship.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2012)

Tanks are pretty fun in BF3, and I love the way light vehicles like the Growler handle.


----------



## AeroCollie (Jul 17, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Replaced with Phantom? Errrr, what're you talking about. The Pelican is the human VTOL used through out the series, the Phantom is the covie heavy drop ship.



There was supposed to be picture of the old dropship from Halo 1 lol.


----------



## AeroCollie (Jul 17, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Tanks are pretty fun in BF3, and I love the way light vehicles like the Growler handle.



Tanks in BF3 are awesome. I remember spending a bunch of time trying to unlock the 3rd seat lol. The jets and helicopters are my favorite though.


----------

